
Teacher in Ghana has no computers so he draws Microsoft Word on the blackboard - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2018/03/01/589519475/computer-teacher-with-no-computers-chalks-up-clever-classroom-plan
======
vertis
A few years ago there was a program[1] on ABC (Australia) about South Africa
detailing some of the mismanagement of public funds. Mid way through the story
they introduced a young woman from Tembisa who had finished school and had the
marks to go to university, but not the money.

A group of about 10-12 of us contacted ABC and asked how we could help. The
journalist connected us together and we self organized to fund her university
and accommodation.

The university was very helpful, setting up a bursary for us to pay into and
helping to get her settled into her residence and course (Teaching).

I had to buy her a computer, and that was a frustrating process. I couldn't
ship one from here mainly due to shipping batteries being problematic. I ended
up enlisting the help of a computer shop and having them verify that I wasn't
using a stolen credit card.

That was 4 years ago. She's very close to graduating, she struggled with
English subjects early on, but now it's just practicals and she can go out
into the workforce.

Moral of the story, you can help, and you can make a difference if you put
your mind to it, even when no easy path exists.

[1]: [http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/cry-freedom-
promo/4881242](http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/cry-freedom-promo/4881242) (The
relevant section is 28:43 into the episode)

Edit: Grammar

Edit 2: Link to program

~~~
hordeallergy
Why was buying a computer problematic? SA has computer shops, has had for
decades. I bought a zx81 there. Am I missing something?

~~~
girvo
Buying a computer in SA to SA from Australia is difficult, yeah.

~~~
hordeallergy
I'm afraid this just isn't reality, voting down won't change that. SA is
backward but it's not that backward. It has e-commerce, you can buy things
online. It's had the web since the mid 90s. Eg first search attempt,
incredible.co.za . It just isn't difficult. SA has poverty, as extreme as
poverty can be, it's horrible, it's heartbreaking, but it's not all like that.
This is a bugbear, ABC, BBC, crap media outlet of choice more interested in
creating a story than accurate representation. I wouldn't trust them with my
coffee.

~~~
vertis
I'm sure it's not difficult if you're in SA, it was hard from Australia,
because quite a few of those ecommerce sites won't take international cards
(to protect against fraud).

We got there in the end.

------
teej
So I’ve been to Kumasi before. Take this with a grain of salt - this was over
10 years ago and I was there on a two week voluntourism trip. Here are some of
the reasons it’s hard to use real computers as a part of the ciriculum there.

* Electricity. Blackouts and brownouts are a part of life in Ghana, especially Kumasi. On top of that, the quality of the electricity is low. This poses major challenges for computers in the classroom. The school I visited only had electricity in the main office but not in the classrooms.

* Air quality. It is so very dusty. The medical clinic I was volunteering at had a computer and was constantly on the fritz in part due to dust when dry and humidity when raining. Many of the places I visited were open to the outside air like that clinic.

* Literacy. It’s gotten way better since I’ve been there but you still need basic literacy to get any use out of a computer.

* Poverty. Ghana’s GDP per capita is $4,500 USD. Many people in this community live on an income of dollars a day.

* Internet. The only access to Internet is a nearby town with an Internet cafe. And you needed the power to be on to use it. And it was very expensive - a couple dollars an hour to use.

* Typing skills. Due to lack of exposure to computers, even the people with a job at the clinic who were supposed to use the computer had at best 5 was typing ability.

* Simple computer skills. The ladies at the clinic wanted to listen to a single song on windows media player. I tried to show them the loop button but they did not want it. They were happy to just restart it every 3 minutes for the entire 6 hour work day.

And lots of other reasons. I don’t really have any answers but I do wish to
see it improve.

~~~
pavanred
> The medical clinic I was volunteering at...

This is off topic. How can one get into that line of work/volunteering? Any
particular organizations? Any particular skills ? How can one get started with
this kind of work/volunteering?

~~~
teej
What I did was volun-tourism and is generally looked down upon. I did not help
anyone. Ghana was not better off for me having gone there. I personally
benefitted from it but to pretend that my “volunteering” had an impact is
silly.

There are lots of volun-tourism groups. They are for white people who want to
go to Africa and look like they are making a difference. I can’t help answer
your question, just to ask that you do your diligence and join a legit aid
organization.

~~~
alangibson
Voluntourism has become so popular since I started backpacking ~15 years ago
that it's become very common that you have to pay to to volunteer. Especially
at really 'desirable' gigs like animal conservancies and places that have lots
of kids.

------
sandGorgon
The specific requirements of dust protection, power capabilities and licensing
means that this is a use case for an Android/Linux tablet + keyboard instead
of a desktop running Windows+office.

There's a ycombinator startup that builds battery/mobile phone recharging
stations in Africa - [http://disrupt-africa.com/2017/10/senegalese-solar-
startup-o...](http://disrupt-africa.com/2017/10/senegalese-solar-startup-oolu-
raises-3-2m-funding/)

Combine a sealed tablet with solar recharging and an OTG keyboard, you should
have a much better system than a laptop/desktop. You can also protect the
tablet using a shockproof case. A 10 inch octacore tablet with 4gb ram and LTE
capability costs 80$ shipped on aliexpress to anywhere in the world.

Interestingly there's an app that replicates a desktop-y wordprocessor on an
Android tablet and has specific compatibility for keyboards

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=softmaker.appl...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=softmaker.applications.textmaker.hd.basic)

~~~
kw71
That won't help them learn office though.

Just today I was talking to an Anti-Windows who is trying to participate in
the business world. He couldn't find a usable invoice template for whatever
wannabe-office he thought would work.

Back before linux was a thing I had a product for legit unix that produced
documents by writing text over pcl or postscript forms. That was worth the
effort for high-production but every user shouldn't need to do that.

~~~
sandGorgon
Please check the app I linked - it is specifically designed to replicate the
desktop feel and the interface of Microsoft word. The solution was not
intended to be anti-microsoft in any way. This is the only solution which is
optimal on price, weatherproof and power requirements.

My solution was specifically meant to achieve what you said. I'm in India...We
have the exact same issue (but with better internet probably)

~~~
kw71
I'm personally shunning black rectangle devices. But I'm still curious - can
it print?

I'm in the USA where it's a hardship to participate in normal business without
windoze. It's a very unfortunate situation due to the costs involved. Also
when you are evaluated for low level jobs you are generally put in front of MS
office and directed to perform some tasks. If you hunt around looking for
features it looks bad to the observer.

~~~
wutbrodo
> m in the USA where it's a hardship to participate in normal business without
> windoze. It's a very unfortunate situation due to the costs involved. Also
> when you are evaluated for low level jobs you are generally put in front of
> MS office and directed to perform some tasks

Yeesh, what industry are you in? I'm lucky enough that I haven't used windows
since high school, but my impression was that OS X, chrome books, and mobile
were now common enough among consumers that no one _expects_ windows
familiarity the way they did during the days of the monoculture.

~~~
SlowBro
How about using the Android tablet to connect to a Windows Terminal Server
instance on AWS? Requires more setting up and requires a reliable-ish
connection but it’s lighter on resources and that connection can be much
cheaper than providing full internet.

I had in mind to do the same on a Linux terminal. Posted my question here as
an Ask HN but never got a bite.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16402404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16402404)

------
contingencies
I live in Shenzhen. Hardware is cheap here. Why not spec out a cheap system
and we can send them a few together from HN?

Taobao parts...

Screen @ 248RMB (USD$40)
[https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.42.21a554932...](https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.42.21a554932jUzG5&id=44346917719&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail)

Raspberry Pi 3B + case + heatsink + power supply @ 250RMB (USD$40)
[https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.79304af9s...](https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.79304af9sPoQl2&id=557245599234&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail)
(set 3)

Keyboard/mouse @ 20RMB (USD$3)
[https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.26.7d7477a0q...](https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.26.7d7477a0qM6bpt&id=563622933468&ns=1&abbucket=2)

32GB USB Key @ 25RMB (USD$4)
[https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.36.61444a0ej...](https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.36.61444a0ejM0d2E&id=563913968836&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail)

That should just about do it right. Total cost USD$90/machine. Add a few bucks
for postage (supplier to trans-shipment point) and a few bucks for final
international shipping, USD$100/machine delivered.

~~~
mlevental
how will they power it? the biggest problem is not cheap hardware but
cheap/consistent power (both of which are problems - power is very expensive
and very sparse and very unreliable).

~~~
GuiA
You may be right, but in the interview the teacher does not seem to share your
concern:

 _I 've read in news reports that you've received an outpouring of help from
foreigners who want to donate computers to your school. Is that actually
happening?

No, they are showing interest but nothing has been brought to the school. We
are praying that they are able to organize themselves and present us with
computers._

~~~
mlevental
if i gave you a lambo with no gas in sight would you turn it down?

~~~
jacobolus
A Lamborghini would be pretty useless in most contexts, but if you gave
someone a 1940s jeep they could definitely make use of it.

~~~
mirimir
Ah, but they could sell it!

------
dvfjsdhgfv
For me the key point is here:

>I've read in news reports that you've received an outpouring of help from
foreigners who want to donate computers to your school. Is that actually
happening?

> No, they are showing interest but nothing has been brought to the school. We
> are praying that they are able to organize themselves and present us with
> computers.

That's how things are today. The so-called "internet community" is extremely
good at bad things, such as shaming people, but when it comes to the positive,
such as organizing a donation of a single computer to a school in Africa
(which definitely has its challenges), nothing gets done.

~~~
ferbivore
Every community is good at easy things and bad at hard ones. Shaming is an
easy and obviously efficient trade: a minute of your time in exchange for the
primal feeling of satisfaction you get when enforcing your community's social
norms. Donations involve an investment in time, money and mental energy for no
personal benefit, which makes them hard to justify on an individual level and
nearly impossible to coordinate on a wider scale.

------
userbinator
The old version of Word with a real menu bar, not that ribbon abomination... I
wonder how confused his students will be when they see the newer versions.

This also reminds me of how much harder it is to help or tell someone how to
do something using a GUI over a CLI, especially over a "lo-fi" channel like a
voice call --- requests to manipulate certain UI elements need to be qualified
with descriptions of them, followed by the person on the other side describing
in great detail what he/she sees or has changed. With a CLI, all you'd need to
do is essentially send keypress events, and have the other side read back
text. It's not unlike the difference in bandwidth usage of telnet or SSH vs X
or RDP, and the "other side" of that classic saying "a picture is worth a
thousand words."

~~~
colejohnson66
> not that ribbon abomination...

I like it. It was confusing at first as UI changes tend to be, but after a
short period of time, it was so much easier to use.

------
tiuPapa
To be honest, a computer is not that important. I would be graduating out of
high school this year and my school still don't have any computers, doubt they
will anytime soon. By no means, my education has suffered due to that reason.
Computers are easy to pick up, most people have had fiddled with a phone at
least and from there, computers are no big deal. I received my first computer
just last April and I have already learned to code(more or less, still needs
years of polishing). I am not trying to belittle the work of this teacher and
he is awesome, but I think instead of trying to send them computers,
initiatives should be taken to build a proper infrastructure first. Without
proper infrastructure, no matter how many computers you send, very few will
benefit from it.

------
axiom92
That's how I was taught MS word in a classroom in Delhi circa 2004. The worst
part of it was that the exam had questions like "Define title bar" and
"Explain the File menu".

~~~
on_and_off
did it help in any way ?

~~~
axiom92
I guess it was better than living not knowing that there is such a thing as MS
Word.

~~~
sannee
On the other hand, they paid the opportunity cost of not spending their time
learning something that could be actually used to improve their living
situation (electrical/mechanical engineering comes to mind).

~~~
eeZah7Ux
Indeed. Society needs the basics of carpentry, plumbing and sanitation,
medicine, personal finance, cookery before any basic office automation.

Our grand-grandparents lived just fine without a software word processor but
relied on safe water and healthy living conditions.

------
_emacsomancer_
I understand the reason why Microsoft Word would be one of the things which
would be taught, but somehow that makes this story that much more depressing.

------
jay-anderson
My first thought was that most of my computer science classes in college were
in classrooms without computers. I think that was a very good thing. It's
interesting that this is instead teaching an understand of basic UI concepts
and specific applications.

~~~
booleandilemma
I took my Java exams on these guys:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_book_exam](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_book_exam)

~~~
saagarjha
The AP Computer Science exam is still done with pencil and paper. Not because
it has any inherent value, but because the CollegeBoard is too lazy to update
their test format.

~~~
smelendez
I suspect it's more about maintaining a lowest common denominator. AP CS, last
time I saw the data, is already mostly limited to wealthy schools, even
compared to other AP exams. When there were two levels, the upper level was
even more skewed.

Giving the exam electronically would mean schools would have to provide some
kind of minimal computing environment to run the software. I'm sure there are
some schools offering the course or at least letting motivated kids take the
exam (I went to a better than decent high school, and Physics C was
essentially an extracurricular with a standardized test at the end) who only
have ancient Dell machines full of malware.

~~~
saagarjha
I went to a high school that could have easily offered an exam on computers
(in fact, that’s where we took our state exams), so obviously my viewpoint is
biased. Keeping that in mind, I think the skew towards wealthier schools will
not worsen by requiring it to be taken on a computer. I’ve talked to people
whose schools did not even offer the exam to students, because since they did
not have the resources to provide a proper class, too few people expressed
interest for it to be administered.

~~~
smelendez
Yeah, there are plenty of schools that don't even try, which is really a
shame.

But as far as I know most high schools don't really provide IT setups for
particular exams. So I think there would almost certainly be schools where a
random math teacher cobbled together machines for the course but just doesn't
have the time or training to set them up for AP's testing requirements.

It's also not trivial to build testing software to run on machines used for
other purposes. AP/The College Board is pretty serious about cheating. So what
happens if the test software freezes and the student instinctively hits alt-
tab and his IDE is open with his classwork?

------
erAck
He should teach LibreOffice Writer instead so when actually some laptops
arrive at the school they wouldn't have to waste money on MS product licenses.

~~~
atonse
Or they can just ask MS to donate licenses. Better to teach these kids
practical skills instead if software nobody uses.

~~~
erAck
So you prefer to throw them into the MS mono culture pit.

~~~
atonse
Yes. This isn’t about open source idealism. You are teaching them job skills.
MS Word is a useful job skill.

~~~
erAck
Understanding how to use any word processor is a job skill. LibreOffice
supports Akan, an official language spoken in Ghana. Projects could translate
the UI to Akan so even more people would be able to use it.

------
macspoofing
Rich nations tend to overthink primary education (it's a little different
post-secondary).

Unmet education goals are blamed on quality of the building, local funding,
teachers, school-boards, politicians, standardized tests, etc. Reality is you
don't need iPads, you don't need graphical calculators, or slick modern
buildings and pristine books. You just need parents that care. If a kid
graduates from primary or secondary school and is functionally illiterate, it
was the parents that failed them, not teachers, not the school, not the
country.

~~~
hi41
I agree with you but I think teachers are very important. Good teachers
inspire students and help them learn things that they did not know they could.

~~~
macspoofing
For sure. This is a pro-teacher statement because teachers always carry the
brunt of criticism when kids fail. It's not reasonable to expect teachers to
raise kids. Obviously there are bad actors, but by and large teachers in
America are good.

------
antoaravinth
In Chennai, India where I live many government school doesn't have a computer.
For these students computer is a dream. I remember how students from these
schools visited our office and touched a computer for their first time. Its
really sad to see this at my hometown.

------
klokoman
I wonder if he teaches word because it's mandatory or if it's a choice.
Because if this people live in a village without electricity and computers,
maybe there are better skills they can learn before microsoft word.

------
wjn0
I wonder if rural areas like these have libraries, how close they are, and how
funded they are, if at all. Rather than donate to a school, a program that
funds libraries in areas like these, which in this day and age aren't only for
books, but for digital media too, could go a long way in providing access not
only for students, but for adults as well.

~~~
mlevental
in rural areas like this the literacy rate is a tiny fraction of the
population. the largest stores of books are at schools and they are mostly
donated textbooks.

source: lived in rural africa for two years and taught high school math.

~~~
wjn0
Interesting. For a while now, I've thought about the idea that large
"scientific" businesses (from software engineering, even to business) could
somehow directly profit from educating people in these areas. Similar to how
large companies in the US pay for people to get their graduate degrees.
Unfortunately I'm sure it would be taken advantage of by bad actors.

~~~
mlevental
[https://andela.com/](https://andela.com/)

------
nan0
Is there any way to donate a computer to this gentleman and his class?

~~~
jakespracher
Seriously, has anyone organized a donation drive for this school yet? Would
gladly participate.

------
hawktheslayer
I really enjoyed the pithy responses like " _They are lacking more than just
equipment._ " I wonder if his newfound fame will find him some donors.

~~~
ethbro
Microsoft Africa supposedly said something about donating a system.

But I think the broader problem is as he says: why would he not teach this
way? In rural areas, it's _normal_.

This is what OLPC was supposed to be about. Solving a _systemic_ lack of
access, not simply donating to one person because it hit social media and we
feel bad.

------
M_Bakhtiari
Is there really any value at all to rote memorization of an outdated GUI
they're probably never going to use?

Also,

>ma students >wat will make them understand Wat am teaching

Some teacher he is. If he paid a little more attention to English literacy the
kids will be able to RTFM for any software package they want to use regardless
of version.

Frankly computers in schools do more harm than good. Moving a mouse and
clicking things on the screen is quick and easy to pick up once they find
themselves needing to use a computer, whereas good reading, writing,
mathematics and critical thinking skills are as hard as ever to learn, and
will be even after the next big paradigm shift to come after computers. What
this teacher is doing is even a bigger waste of time than dicking around on
the computer, dicking around on an slow, inaccurate and unusable hand
emulation of a computer.

------
mtgx
How many people will be able to even afford Microsoft Word in Ghana? He
probably knows most people he's teaching there will end-up pirating it once
they can even afford a cheap computer.

He would do a better job teaching them to use LibreOffice or even Google Docs,
at least that doesn't have to be pirated.

~~~
crypt1d
In the developed world piracy seems like this big naughty thing you shouldn't
do. In places like Ghana, and many other undeveloped areas, its considered
normal and expected. Provided you can even afford a computer.

------
stunpix
I'm a bit skeptic about this guy. I looked at his fb: he has a car, nice
watches, clothes, smartphone, internet access, fb account, nice house, but...
he can't afford a cheap laptop? Not sure the situation is so dramatic.

~~~
wrycoder
He is economical.

------
Teichopsia
I don't have the means nor the knowledge to solve their problem but I'm quite
sure if we redirect the conversation towards how it could be solved - in the
very least it would prove to be an interesting thought exercise.

He already mentioned that foreigners have shown interest in wanting to help
but nothing has come out of it. We also have to keep in mind that it seems
they don't have electricity.

What can be done?

Also, they are not the only ones with the same problem. How could we replicate
it to other areas. Whether it be a kind of pay it forward system. I don't
know. I'm just throwing ideas out there.

------
evolveyourmind
Has no computers but has a smartphone and uses it only to take a selfie and a
pic of his drawings to show the web how good he is at drawing details and gets
more attention by saying he does that for the kids

------
jaakl
I’d take it with a bit sense of humour. If there are not computers,
electricity and internet, then how he could know what to draw in detail and
how post to Facebook. I bet he used a projector to draw the image in the first
place. Which does not mean that they are not in great need of many essentials.
My own first Basic programs were written in a paper, from a TV school program
back in 1985 or so. It took 5+ years until I got hand on a real computer for
the first time. It was USSR, Africa of the times.

------
hal9000xp
I born in Uzbekistan. My dad bought me russian clone of ZX Spectrum [1]
(8-bit, 3.5 MHz CPU, 48K RAM) in 1994. Which I actively used till 2000!

The funny thing is that I didn't look at my lovely ZX Spectrum as sad outdated
piece of hardware. Quite opposite, I actually lived in 1980s, it was exciting
time with my ZX Spectrum.

Back to education. In 1994, I was kinda troubled 10 years old kid, who
completely hated school. Along with ZX Spectrum, my dad bought me a few books
for kids about programming on Sinclair BASIC [2].

In a few years, I learned Sinclair BASIC myself without any external help.
Around 1998, I discovered fast world of Assembly language. Cool thing is that
I had only book about Assembly language but I didn't have Assembly Translator,
so I had to use machine code directly [3].

So by 2000, I knew very well my ZX Spectrum. I knew all these secret ROM
subroutines, I knew all these optimization tricks like if you put performance
critical code in lower addresses, then it run faster. And if you put this code
to video memory, it works even faster. So I learned myself how computer works
and basics of computer science myself. My dad wasn't engineer. My school was
useless in every single aspect of education.

In 2000, when I switched to Windows 98 SE on Pentium 166. In just a few days,
I learned myself Windows 98 interface and how to use all basic programs there.
It's because I was already exposed to some simple Window-based applications on
my ZX Spectrum.

However, I couldn't grasp how to program on Windows 98. I had Delphi. But it
looked so bloated and complicated. Unlike ZX Spectrum, I couldn't see full
picture. As a sad result, after few failed attempts to program, I abandoned
programming for next 7 years.

In 2007, when I finally switched to Knoppix Linux (and then Mandriva Linux), I
finally start writing programs in C language. Linux as environment and C as a
language were welcoming and friendly to programming!

Conclusion for me: If I were exposed to MS Windows from day one, I most
probably wouldn't self-learn programming. ZX Spectrum was very simple and very
clear in order to understand basics of computers and programming. ZX Spectrum
was a perfect companion in the world of programming and computers for
completely uneducated kid without any external guidance. On contrary, MS
Windows and these bloated object-oriented programming language with fat IDE
are unwelcoming. I highly doubt that average 10 years old uneducated kid
without any guidance could grasp full complexity between you and machine. I
even doubt kid would even find a way to start programming in the first place!
ZX Spectrum had a prompt to programming on very start! Even to load game, you
have to run BASIC command [4] (I had only tape recorder, so no TR-DOS [5] till
1999!). After you master ZX Spectrum, it takes just a week to self-learn how
to use MS Windows (at least Windows 98).

Talking about computer education for kids in Ghana: I honestly believe they
don't need expensive computers to run bloated, expensive and programmer
unfriendly MS Windows. They do need modern microcomputers similar to ZX
Spectrum. And the country can afford microcomputers. In 1990s, Uzbekistan
suffered hyperinflation, average salary was about $5-$10 per month. It's not
the end of the world if you clever about using limited resources.

Actually going further, I would say that even in the first world, kids should
start using microcomputers in order to self-educate themselves about
programming.

Bottom line: CS education could be extremely cheap. Most probably, 99% of
world population can afford microcomputers and a couple of old programming
books (by the way, I didn't even used original books, it was xerox-copied
pages, or sometimes, text was reprinted in matrix-printer!).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_BASIC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_BASIC)

[3]
[http://www.worldofspectrum.org/ZXBasicManual/zxmanchap26.htm...](http://www.worldofspectrum.org/ZXBasicManual/zxmanchap26.html)

[4]
[http://www.retroisle.com/sinclair/zxspectrum/howtouse.php](http://www.retroisle.com/sinclair/zxspectrum/howtouse.php)

[5] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TR-DOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TR-
DOS)

[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcomputer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcomputer)

------
quickthrower2
I imagine this would create a lot of excitement to "use the real thing", and
inspire people to go further with this.

Whereas if you are used to ipads since 2 years old, MS Word probably doesn't
seem so exciting.

~~~
smelendez
Probably! When I was a kid I learned elementary Basic from Russ Walter's
Secret Guide to Computers about a year before I ever put my hands on an actual
computer.

I think it was helpful to know computers were nothing mysterious, they just
followed instructions. Although I remember being really confused about whether
"print" statements printed to paper or just showed things on the screen (which
I had never thought of as printing).

------
oxymoran
The most disappointing thing about this, is that the article didn’t include
any link or info how one could, ya know, maybe donate a computer to the
school. How hard would that have been? Ffs.

------
outside1234
Not to be first worldly but wouldn’t it be better to spend this time teaching
them more math etc.?

------
mrhappyunhappy
Can we crowdfund these people some laptops? I’ll pitch in.

------
trisimix
They can have one of my computers

------
bra-ket
they should do a donorschoose campaign to get donations, it will go viral

------
sova
He could be teaching them philosophy or maths or literature or ethics. He's
drawing a UI on a chalkboard by hand! What a world.

~~~
mirimir
Aren't computer skills a prerequisite for office work everywhere now? So maybe
that familiarity with computer UI will help students later.

~~~
sova
He is drawing a UI on a chalkboard by hand.

~~~
TomMarius
How does that change anything that GP said?

~~~
sova
There are numberless other topics that could be covered; growing food,
learning how to travel on a budget, logical reasoning, inference, and yet he
is wasting valuable class time by redrawing an interface that is drawn by a
computer on a screen in less than a second. To me this is a paramount example
of how education can be used for time wasting by professors to simply give the
guise of knowledge. He could be explaining what bold is without redrawing the
whole interface, he could explain what a justified alignment is without
redrawing scrollbars, it's utterly unnecessary and not only points to the
hysterical inequality of nations but also wastes valuable time that students
could be using to critically analyze a profound quote or even a mathematical
symbol. The fact that computers are so commonplace elsewhere does not make
this forgivable or acceptable, this teacher is wasting time teaching nothing,
doing something that a screen can do in a fraction of a second, and is somehow
receiving international praise and acclaim when clearly any single
organization that covered this story could have donated solar panels and
computers to this classroom. Horrendous and deplorable.

